
[FOR GIT USERS] YoLog – Lightweight Wrapper to Beautify Your Git Logs - d4rth_s1d10us
https://github.com/karandesai-96/yolog/
======
ironislands
Wow ! This serves as a very lightweight plugin to git. I am no expert at
handling git related manners. I am a layman who adds, commits, pushes, pulls.

Thanks for this beautiful and compact representation. Cheers :-)

~~~
d4rth_s1d10us
Glad that you liked it :-)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Nope, don't like it. The built-in git commit log is plain but space-efficient,
displaying all you need in a small number of columns. If you want a commit
graph you can get it just fine with git log --graph.

Short, this doesn't seem to to do anything you can't do with plain git already
and what it does is not as good as what git does by default.

Edit: apologies to the project maintainer btw, but I really don't see the
point.

~~~
d4rth_s1d10us
I respect your opinion. I had a personal desire for a colourful log, and
wanted better customization. Initially I set an alias and was good to go, but
then I just sat for two hours and packaged it using setuptools.

For future versions I am planning one command change in the theme of git logs,
and possibly setting up themes through config files.

The resulting library is a mere 5 KB in size and I got a hang of writing
'yolog' and getting the output :-)

------
dr_win
This is what I added to my ~/.gitconfig. Achieved similar results.

[format] pretty = format:%<(10)%C(yellow)%h%Creset %<(100,trunc)%s
%<(30)%Cblue%ad%Creset %C(magenta)%ae%Creset

~~~
ironislands
I tried it, yours is a bit different, if your columns are smaller than the
size you declared it leaves that extra white space, while yolog autofits
columns.

I like refs better than email. Thanks for informing, i cannot understand this
syntax, can you provide a link to understand ?

~~~
d4rth_s1d10us
You can see pretty formats in git log's documentation:

[https://git-scm.com/docs/pretty-formats](https://git-scm.com/docs/pretty-
formats)

